# Cream of Crawfish Soup



## Raine (Jul 1, 2004)

Cream of Crawfish Soup

1 lb. crawfish tails with fat
1/2 cup chopped green onions
1 cup chopped fresh mushrooms
2 cups chicken broth, heated
1/2 stick butter
1 onion, finely chopped (about 1 cup)
1/2 cup flour
2 cups whipping cream, warmed
2 cups milk, warmed
2 tsps. salt, or to taste
2 tsps. cracked pepper, or to taste
2 tsps. Creole seasoning, or to taste
2 tsps. garlic powder
Paprika for garnish

Process the crawfish tails, green onions and mushrooms in a
food processor until ground but not mushy, adding 1 cup of
the chicken broth if needed.

Melt butter in heavy 3-quart saucepan over medium-high heat.
Add chopped onion and saute for 5 minutes. Stir in the flour
with a whisk. Cook 1 or 2 minutes, stirring constantly.

Add remaining chicken broth and stir until blended. Add the
ground crawfish mixture and mix well. Simmer over medium
heat for 5 minutes, stirring constantly.

Add the whipping cream and milk. Season to taste with salt,
pepper, Creole seasoning and garlic powder. Mix well. Bring
to boil then reduce the heat to the lowest setting. Simmer
for 5 minutes, stirring constantly. Remove from heat.

Ladle into soup bowls. Garnish each lightly with a pinch of
paprika.

Serves 6 to 8.


----------

